# problema 130w



## iamkbra (Oct 10, 2009)

despues de qe cacho haya arreglado los errores mios vuelvo a notificarles mi proble para saber si me prdrian ayudar, resulta qe me inicie en este proyecto :Esquema de amplificador 130W 
y resulta qe al teminarlo y comprobar bien las conexiones lo enchufo y le doy entrada desde mi pc y nada :S no se escucha nada :S me podrian hechar una mano amigos ?

pd: lo estoy probando con una fuente de +-17v , me dijeron qe con ese voltage aunqe sea podria probarlo ocn poco volumen , pero nada :S 

Gracias de antemano amigos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 11, 2009)

Y que se supone que significa "nada"? Con los datos que has dado hay que tener una bola de cristal para saber que es lo que sucede...y la mía hoy no funciona.
En el documento adjunto del primer post del tema del amplificador que has indicado hay un conjunto de instrucciones de calibración con y sin instrumental. Las has seguido? Si lo has hecho, que ha sucedido? Has medido algo o estás trabajando al boleo?

Si no das mas información por tu cuenta, es poco probable que consigas ayuda.

Saludos!


----------



## iamkbra (Oct 11, 2009)

el tema de la lampara en serie , la coloqe y ni enciende . y lo he probado con la pc y no se escucha nada , voy a probar cambiarle los 2n3055 y los TIP y haber que pasa ,


----------



## RaFFa (Oct 11, 2009)

asi lo unico que vas a hacer es gastar dinero a lo tonto, si la bombilla no se enciende es claro sintoma de que todo anda bien, otra cosa es que con la alimentacion que tu le das el amplificador no llege a funcionar, prueba metiendole mas tension, digamos +-25v... si con eso tampoco te funciona... usa la mejor herramienta inventada por el hombre, el martillo...es broma,pero si no te funciona tienes que indagar mas,por que si andas cambiandole piezas a boleo lo unico que puedes hacer es gastarte muuucho dinero y no arreglar nada o al contrario...arreglarlo y no saber como,y yo creo que esa no es la mejor manera de aprender. 

Un saludo


----------



## iamkbra (Oct 11, 2009)

jaja es qe me equivoqe en los diodos amigo :S me dieron 1n4148 y lleva 1n4007 . y me parece qe a la conexión de la bombilla la hice mal :S va a  220v o a la salida de la fuente ?


----------



## RaFFa (Oct 12, 2009)

la bombilla va en serie con el primario del transformador de la fuente.

Un saludo


----------



## iamkbra (Oct 12, 2009)

bueno raffa . ahora voy a comprar los diodos y transistores y vuelvo a probar , pero si esa puesta en marcha no la hago mi amplificador no anda ? que me asegura si hago eso ?


----------



## RaFFa (Oct 12, 2009)

si te refieres a lo de la bombilla... el hacer eso te garantiza que si hay un error y por cualquier causa hay un corto la bombilla solamente se enciende y no provoca averias en tu circuito. 

Un saludo


----------



## iamkbra (Oct 12, 2009)

bueno gracias raffa , pruebo cambiar los componentes que te dije y te cuento el resultado amigo ,


----------



## iamkbra (Oct 14, 2009)

volvi amigos , resulta qe cambie los tip y los 2n3055 y todo sigue igual :S sera el transformador el problema  ? es de 17v 4A


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 14, 2009)

A ver si hacemos las cosas como corresponde de una buena vez:

1- Sin conectar el amplificador, medí la tensión a la salida de la fuente, luego de los diodos rectificadores y del filtro. Anotá las tensiones que has medido (positiva y negativa si la fuente es de doble polaridad). Si son muy diferentes entre sí, posteá los valores y revisá el circuito antes de seguir. Tenés que lograr que las tensiones sean muy parecidas, pero de signo contrario.

2- Una vez listo lo del punto anterior...con la fuente apagada conectá el amplificador con la polaridad correcta de la fuente, con la salida al aire...SIN PARLANTE y con la entrada A MASA. Poné una lámpara en serie con el primario del transformador y dale conexión a los 220V. La lámpara debe encenderse un momento y luego apagarse. Si se queda prendida tenemos un problema! así que apagá la fuente ya antes de quemar algo más...

3- Si la lámpara se apaga, medí primero las tensiones de alimentación, que deben seguir en valores similares y tal vez un poquito inferiores a los que mediste al principio. Si esto no se cumple...hay un problema, así que apagá la fuente antes de quemar algo. Si se cumple...medí la tensión de salida del amplificador con respecto a masa, que debería ser de unos pocos milivolts (no mas de 100mV). Si se cumple podemos seguir con otra cosa.

Hacé todo esto e informaciónrmá detalladamente que ha sucedido en cada paso y hasta adonde llegaste sin problemas.

NO SE TE OCURRA CONECTAR UN PARLANTE O METERLE SEÑAL A LA ENTRADA!!! antes de saber que sucede.

Y por favor, dejá de trabajar al boleo!!!! En electrónica, las cosas se miden y las fallas se determinan...no hace falta adivinar nada, así que dejá a Blanca Curi de lado y trabajá como corresponde.


----------



## iamkbra (Oct 15, 2009)

ezavalla , hice lo que me dijiste y.. 
la salida de la fuente me da 18v pero cambia constantemente  18.10,18.07,18.03 y asi constantemente pero no pasa los 18.12v , los diodos me dieron entre psotivo y negativo 18v clavados , el filtro tambien , la lampara en serie ni prende y lo de la salida y masa me da mas o menos 200mV .


----------



## RaFFa (Oct 15, 2009)

mmm como que mediste entre positivo y negativo?? no estas usando una fuente simetrica?, este amplificador funciona con fuente simetrica. y con respecto a que te baile tanto la medida... pueden ser 2 cosas, una que el polimetro este roto y la otra sea que no tienes suficiente filtrado.


Un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 15, 2009)

iamkbra dijo:


> la salida de la fuente me da 18v pero cambia constantemente  18.10,18.07,18.03 y asi constantemente pero no pasa los 18.12v, los diodos me dieron entre psotivo y negativo 18v clavados , el filtro tambien


 
OK. Ese cambio es despreciable.



iamkbra dijo:


> la lampara en serie ni prende y lo de la salida y masa me da mas o menos 200mV.



OK. Eso está bien...un poco alto, pero bien. Cuanto vale la tensión de alimentación (pos y neg) en estas condiciones? Es lo primero que te pedí en el punto 3...

Cuando expongas las mediciones, tenés que decir claramente en que condiciones las has hecho, por que lo que comentás de la fuente no se si es con el amplificador conectado o nó...y tenías que hacer ambas mediciones. Vas a tener que escribir más...

Oooppsss...recién veo el otro post. Ahí te dicen sobre tu comentario de positivo y negativo...estás usando una fuente común o una de doble polaridad? Por que ese amplificador necesita doble polaridad (+18/0/-18 volts) A LA FUERZA! Aclará tu comentario por favor, por que si es de simple polaridad vamos mal....


----------



## iamkbra (Oct 15, 2009)

las tensiones de alimentacion cuando me daba 200mV era de 17v Ezvalla . les adjunte la fuente qe uso para el transformador pero en vez de un electrolitico de 4700Uf 25v uso dos en serie de  4700uF 35V , sera ese el problema?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 15, 2009)

Aaaahhhh! Pero esa fuente *no sirve* para tu amplificador!!!!
Esa fuente es de simple polaridad y el amplificador DEBE usar una fuente de doble polaridad. Necesitas una tensión positiva, masa y una negativa. Con esa fuente no va a funcionar NUNCA!!!


----------



## iamkbra (Oct 15, 2009)

no me digas !!!! se habra qemado algo entonces ??:S ahi subi una foto de una fuente para esta amplificador qe me pasaron . es la correcta ?  salvame de esta amigo..


----------



## RaFFa (Oct 15, 2009)

esa fuente si vale, pero hay que cambiarle los condensadores grandes para que aguanten mas tension, *como minimo tienen que ser de 50v*, si no pueden estallar.
Justo lo que te dije amigo,estabas usando fuente simple. 

PD: por cierto, que te dije, cambiaste los componentes a boleo...

Un saludo


----------



## iamkbra (Oct 15, 2009)

jaja bueno amigo . y el transformador tiene qe ser de 35v 0v y 35v no ?


----------



## RaFFa (Oct 15, 2009)

efectivamente, el valor comercial mas proximo seria 36-0-36 y la corriente minima para una sola etapa seria de 2Amperios(el doble de corriente si vas a hacer 2 etapas).
Espero poder haberte ayudado.

PD: El puente rectificador de la fuente yo lo pondria de 10A(si es para una sola etapa y 20A si es para dos) para arriba ya que con los diodos que trae la pcb no creo que se puedan bancar la corriente necesaria para alimentar el amplificador.

Un saludo


----------



## iamkbra (Oct 15, 2009)

entonces cada diodo tiene que ser de 5A , 5x4= 20A no ?

y podria hacer andar la fuente esta con el transformador de 12v ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 15, 2009)

iamkbra dijo:


> entonces cada diodo tiene que ser de 5A , 5x4= 20A no ?
> y podria hacer andar la fuente esta con el transformador de 12v ?



No sé por que buscas fuentes en PCB, si para esa potencia es incómodo montarla. Comprá dos capacitores de 4700uF 80V (con 50V y transformador de 36+36 no alcanza) y comprá un puente rectificador integrado de 35A 400V (o más) que te va a salir al mismo precio que comprar un puente mas chico o diodos sueltos, y armá el circuito de la fuente soldando cables gruesos y olvidate del PCB!!!


----------



## iamkbra (Oct 16, 2009)

es que se me hace mas facil ezavalla , tene en cuenta qe soy principiante ..


----------



## Cacho (Oct 16, 2009)

La última vez que leí el diccionario, "que" llevaba una "u" en el medio... ¿cambió?

(A buen entendedor...)


----------



## iamkbra (Oct 16, 2009)

disculpame cacho .


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 16, 2009)

hola amigos les cuento que estoy por hacer el amplificador de 130w,pero en lugar de los transistores que utilisa a la salida los voy a sustituir por los 2n3772,que manejan un poco mas de amperaje,y entregan un poco mas potencia que los 3055,mi duda es ¿ALGUIEN LO ARMO?FUCIONA BIEN,RINDE MAS O MENOS LO QUE DICE EL ESQUEMA EN CUANTO A LA POTENCIA,Y POR ULTIMO QUE TAL ES LA DISTORCION,ES MUCHA O CASI NADA,quiero tener algun comentario antes de armarlo,¿CUENTO CON USTEDES PARA ESAS PREGUNTAS?un saludo a todos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 16, 2009)

iamkbra dijo:


> es que se me hace mas facil ezavalla , tene en cuenta qe soy principiante ..



Por eso mismo lo digo.
Aparte de que es mas simple y asegura un mejor funcionamiento, zafás de hacer la plaqueta, que en este caso te va a perjudicar más que beneficiar. Tené en cuenta que vas a manejar una parva de amperes y que van a circular por las pistas de cobre del PCB que son bastante delgadas en espesor del cobre. Es preferible poner unos cables o alambres de cobre gordos que te van a asegurar una menor resistencia al paso de corriente. Además, cuando veas el tamaño y la forma de conexión de un puente integrado de 35Amp, vas a ver que es imposible montarlo en un PCB, ya que van atornillados al chasis para disipar el calor y los contactos usan terminales fast-on que se meten a presión...o se sueldan. Y te recomiendo que uses esos puentes, ya que son muy baratos (calculo que $12 mas o menos) y se la recontra-bancan.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 16, 2009)

richard alonso dijo:


> hola amigos les cuento que estoy por hacer el amplificador de 130w...¿ALGUIEN LO ARMO?FUCIONA BIEN,RINDE MAS O MENOS LO QUE DICE EL ESQUEMA EN CUANTO A LA POTENCIA,Y POR ULTIMO QUE TAL ES LA DISTORCION,ES MUCHA O CASI NADA,quiero tener algun comentario antes de armarlo,¿CUENTO CON USTEDES PARA ESAS PREGUNTAS?...


Fijate en el primer post de este hilo. Ahí tenés el link al original, donde se discuten todos los aspectos de este amplificador.

Saludos

PS: Escribir en mayúsculas equivale a gritar. No es muy conveniente hacerlo.
Para enfatizar algo, mejor usá las negritas, itálicas o subrayado. Se peude malinterpretar lo que escribís si no.


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 16, 2009)

a ok no era mi intensión,es mas lo escribi asi de buena manera,para que resaltara ,no tenia malas intensiónes,un saludo


----------



## iamkbra (Oct 18, 2009)

amigos podria hacer andar el amplificadorf con una bateria de 12v 15A ? saludos.


----------



## RaFFa (Oct 18, 2009)

el amplificador funciona con tension simetrica,con una bateria no lo podrias hacer andar, con dos baterias si las pones en serie y el punto medio lo tomaras como masa alomejor funcionaria...pero no te garantizo nada,  ya que es poca tension.

Un saludo


----------



## iamkbra (Oct 18, 2009)

entonces la imagen de la segunda fuente qe postie es la correcta? un saludo


----------



## RaFFa (Oct 18, 2009)

si es la correcta,pero como dijo ezevalla para esas corrientes es mejor no hacer pcb y conexionarlo todo con cables,se te hara mas liviano y podra disipar mas calor.

PD: que no se te olvide hacer las conexiones con cable grueso.

Un saludo


----------



## iamkbra (Oct 18, 2009)

bueeno amigo , pero si me transformador no tiene 0v que hago ? el amplificador me andara igual ?


----------



## RaFFa (Oct 19, 2009)

Si tu transformador no tiene punto medio se podria hacer pero es mas complicado y menos eficiente ya que la frecuencia a la que se rectificaria seria la de la linea(en un rectificador de onda completa cuando la tension se rectifica la frecuencia aumenta al doble) por eso es mas dificil filtrarla(se necesitaria al menos el doble de filtrado para conseguir los mismos resultados que con un onda completa), yo en lo personal no te lo recomiendo, si te puedieras hacer con un transformador de 36-0-36 mejor que mejor por que asi el amplificador rendiria toda su potencia y no te complicarias la vida poniendo tantisimo condensador para filtrar. De todas maneras si te ves muy apurado dilo y buscare el esquema.

PD:te hago un resumen para que veas los inconvenientes de lo que te dije.

El doblador de tensión se basa en un par de diodos,que como es logico,disipan muuucho menos calor y se bancan muucha menos corriente que un puente rectificador de los grandes.

El doblador de tension, al rectificar la tension,la frecuencia se mantiene en la misma que la de la red, por lo cual necesitaras el doble de capacidad para filtrar el ruido comparado con un puente rectificador  (Necesitaras mas $$).



Un saludo.


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 19, 2009)

si no tiene 0v nunca te va a marchar,y en cuanto a 2 baterias,seria casi imposible que marchase a menos que uses 2 baterias en serie de 24v,que son las que usan la malloria de los camiones o omnibus,ahi tendria que marchar porque estarias travajando casi que con la alimentacion  requeria para este circuito,pero seria muchisimo mas economico un transformador,en mi ciudad un transformador apto para alimentar los 2 canales de 130w para esa potencia me sale 600$ algo asi como 30u$$,es barato ese precio por aca


----------



## iamkbra (Oct 19, 2009)

aca en argentina me pasaron como 200$ ..65 U$ por eso quiero saber si tengo alguna otra manera de probar el amplificador para saber si amda antes de comprar el dicho transformador qe cuesta mucho . :S


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 19, 2009)

yo lo estoy por hacer pero gtente del foro lo armo y anda bien


----------



## iamkbra (Oct 19, 2009)

de que manera puedo probar el amplificador este si no es comprando el transformador ese?


----------



## iamkbra (Oct 21, 2009)

amigos los 0V que me da la fuente en qe parte de este amplificadorf se usa ? solo tiene entrada de + y - . 

PD: El foro no me permite editar :S


----------



## RaFFa (Oct 21, 2009)

ya te has hecho con el transformador y te has armado la fuente simetrica?...si es asi te va a ir bien, la placa tiene tomas de +vcc,-vcc y de gnd, la toma de los 0v de la fuente va a la toma de gnd de el amplificador. comenta luego como te fue.

Un saludo


----------



## iamkbra (Oct 21, 2009)

todavia no lo hice raffa , pero me surgio esa duda , decime si ese lugar de los 0v es donde te lo marque la imagen que subi .. gracias


----------



## RaFFa (Oct 21, 2009)

efectivamente, tambien tienes una toma de masa en la parte de atras marcada como "0"


Un saludo


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 21, 2009)

hola iamkbra,lo puedes probar con 2 baterias de 24v conectadas en serie,ya que casi estaras travajando con la alimentacion requerida por ese circuito


----------



## iamkbra (Oct 21, 2009)

bueno amigos , ahora voy a ponerme a hacer la fuente . si me sale alguna otra duda les consulto . desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## iamkbra (Oct 31, 2009)

amigos , no consegui 2 baterias de 24 v , solo consegui 2 de 12v de motos , y las puse en serie pero nada :S solo al conectar el parlante se escucha un PLOP y nada :S le doy señal de audio pero nada :S


----------



## Nimer (Oct 31, 2009)

iamkbra dijo:


> amigos , no consegui 2 baterias de 24 v , solo consegui 2 de 12v de motos , y las puse en serie pero nada :S solo al conectar el parlante se escucha un PLOP y nada :S le doy señal de audio pero nada :S



Hola!
Y qué usaste como punto 0v?
Revisaste los valores de reposo? Seguiste los pasos para calibrar el amplificador?


----------



## iamkbra (Oct 31, 2009)

mira , los 0V los saque del + y - de la conexion en serie ,y el tema de la lampara no lo puedo hacer ya que no tengo transformador :S


----------



## Jhonny DC (Nov 4, 2009)

iamkbra dijo:


> mira , los 0V los saque del + y - de la conexion en serie ,y el tema de la lampara no lo puedo hacer ya que no tengo transformador :S


 
Hola Iamkbra, te diré… primero que nada, con 2 baterías de 12V no vas a conseguir que este modulo funcione. Te aviso que difícilmente lo puedas hacer andar con una fuente de +/-25V con lo que imaginate que con +/-12V no le haces ni cosquillas.
A ver si nos entendemos, este modulo trabaja con +/-50V esto significa que necesitas una fuente que te pueda entregar 50V + 50V (100V con un punto medio). 2 baterías de 24V en serie tampoco se acercan al voltaje de funcionamiento. Lo más lógico sería usar 4 baterías de 24V en serie y sacar el punto medio de la unión de las 2 baterías de en medio pero no lo tomes como una idea porque es peligroso.
Acá en buenos aires ese trafo de 36-0-36/7A (que es lo que necesitas para 2 módulos para ponerlos en estéreo) sale algo de $130 y $8 el puente de diodos que te menciona Ezavalla y que te recomiendo. En lo personal uso un puente de diodos de 25A/400V y en 10Años no he tenido ningún problema con eso.
Pero pensá en esto: si querés que funcione vas a necesitar la fuente con el trafo de 36V-0-36V (4Amp. Mínimo para un solo modulo o 7Amp mínimo para 2 módulos) y una vez que tengas la fuente ya solo tendrás que hacer funcionar el modulo. Eso va a ser más fácil porque ya vas a tener la tención correcta y no vas a estar en la duda de que si es el modulo o la falta de tención el problema. De ese modo te van a poder ayudar más fácilmente.
De todos modos creo que el mayor problema que tenés es la fuente porque si decís que con 2 baterías de 12V el parlante hiso POP! Ya es un adelanto. Pero te repito, con +/-25V este modulo no funciona por lo que no esperes que lo haga con menos.
Te aconsejo que dejes de dar vueltas que no te llevan a nada y que dejes de cambiar cosas al voleo. Mejor junta la plata para comprar el trafo que te va a salir más barato. Ten en cuenta que si no lo alimentas como corresponde nunca vas a saber si lo que cambiaste beneficio al amplificador
Salu2


----------



## iamkbra (Nov 4, 2009)

Bueno Jhonny DC muchas gracias , aca en mi cuidad me pasaron el precio de uno y se me va por las nubes :S 200$   y consegui una casa alla en bs as que esta 100$ , pero bueno , voy a hacer lo posible por comprarlo , gracias por tu ayuda amigo , me aclaraste muchas cosas , 
Saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC (Nov 4, 2009)

Hola Iamkbra, me alegro de que haya sido así. Ahora me queda una duda… ¿Cuál es el amplificador que estas armando? ¿El del esquema de plaquetodo? ¿O el Musikman? Si es el de Musikman, como creo, no requiere de ajustes y te aseguro que anda fabulosico. Yo tengo 2 módulos como esos pero la versión de Modultechnics (solo cambia la posición de algunos componentes) y los uso para laburar de DJ.
Otra cosa, el modelo de plaquetodo da 100W@8ohm y 130W@4ohm. El modelo de Musikman da 130W@8ohm, *no se te va a ocurrir ponerle parlantes de 4ohm así como esta*.
Salu2


----------



## iamkbra (Nov 4, 2009)

el de musikman Jhonny , los 2n3055 no se bancan  4Ohm ? tenia pensado cambiarlos por los mj 15015 pero primero tengo qe ir pensando en comprar el trafo jeje


----------



## Jhonny DC (Nov 4, 2009)

Exactamente, el trafo primero. Otra cosa, los transistores para esa potencia no son los 2N3055 sino los 2N3055*H*. De todos modos los podes cambiar sin problemas por los MJ15015. Por mi parte estoy usando los MJ15003 que manejan 250W c/u contra 115W c/u de los 2N3055H. El amplificador no va a dar más potencia por cambiar los transistores de salida, lo que conseguí con este cambio fue que el par de salida se caliente menos y con eso reduzco el tamaño del disipador que es otro de los puntos caros de este amplificador.  *No se te va a ocurrir probar el amplificador con los transistores de salida al aire, tienen que estar si o si montados sobre un disipador y aislados con sus respectivas micas y arandelas de plástico.*
Por otro lado, el modulo está diseñado para trabajar con 8ohm y aun con los MJ15003 no suena bien en 4ohm. Abría que hacerle algunas modificaciones pero yo no me preocuparía por eso ahora. 130W es bastante potencia y si lo vas a hacer en estéreo son 260W que no son PMPO como los minicomponentes que aseguran tener miles y miles de Watt PMPO. Estos 260Watt son RMS, son reales y pueden hacerte vibrar las paredes de tu casa sin problemas. Te diría que lo hagas funcionar con parlantes de 8ohm primero y si una vez que funciona bien te parece que es poca potencia entonces si veamos el modo de sacarle más potencia a esto. Pero con los bafles adecuados te aseguro que suenan muy fuerte.
Por si te interesa este es el que yo arme
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fotos-amplificadores-hechos-casa-13123/index11.html#post128297_
Salu2


----------



## iamkbra (Nov 4, 2009)

si no estan montados en disipador se queman no ?


----------



## MFK08 (Nov 5, 2009)

asi es colocale el disipador y las mica aislante


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 5, 2009)

En el punto donde diga GND, COM, MASA. Por ejemplo, si tienes una ficha tipo RCA, el pico va a ser la señal de audio y la carcaza es GND, COM, MASA, TIERRA...

Tambien se identifica como un "pino" al reves, con el pico viendo hacia abajo, conformado de varias rayas horizontales y el tronco arriba.


----------



## iamkbra (Nov 5, 2009)

bueno gracias amigos por su ayuda . saludos


----------

